# The Realm



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

You progress forward through the enticing portal seemingly disguised as a cave entrance. You're immediately met by a pleasant world. You find yourself face to face with enormous statues carved out of the mountains themselves. Carvings of beings you've never seen before. A wave of nostalgia hits you, somehow you feel at home in this strange world.
The landscape is astonishing and a sense of excitement takes hold of you. This world is smooth sailing all across, but even so you still fancy your chances in this world.

Far away you hear whistles and sounds of beings literally and figuratively beyond your world. Some have noticed you, and their interest has peaked, you keep your guard up just to be safe. You see traces of muscular creatures, crawling creatures, and what you think might be flying creatures of some sort.

You make sure to check all your gear and supplies one last time as you're about to set upon the adventure of a lifetime. But, with a bit of tenacity, some scouting experience, and perseverance, you know you can fulfill this opportunity with everything you have.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 1, 2022)

_Marius, the eager, and sometimes oblivious red-breasted merganser slung his backpack over his shoulder and hit the record button on his shoulder mounted Go-Pro camera._

"Hey, Youtube.  It's me, Marius!  The merganser.  So, I stepped through the wierd cave portal thing in my backyard and now I don't think I'm in Jersey anymore."

_He took another look around, scanning the alien scenery._

"Maybe it's southern Jersey?  Anyway, I have my 'nocs, I have my camera, I got my supplies, and I got my trusty field guide.  So let's see if we can't find an elusive scarlet tanager.  Now, to be honest, they're pretty common in the late spring, and I haven't found any of them yet.  But it's a new day, it's a new location, and I'm ready to try again so here we go!"

_The duck started making his way toward the statues and rolled his eyes. _ 
"Looks like someone is trying a little too hard to get into Weird NJ."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius, the eager, and sometimes oblivious red-breasted merganser slung his backpack over his shoulder and hit the record button on his shoulder mounted Go-Pro camera._
> 
> "Hey, Youtube.  It's me, Marius!  The merganser.  So, I stepped through the wierd cave portal thing in my backyard and now I don't think I'm in Jersey anymore."
> 
> ...


A friendly and curious rat scurries up nearby "you new here stranger?" he asks you "My name is Rothgard, but my buddies call me R"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> A friendly and curious rat scurries up nearby "you new here stranger?" he asks you "My name is Rothgard, but my buddies call me R"



The duck turned off his camera.
"My name is Marius!" _he answered cheerfully, before leaning in and proudly adding,_ "I'm a merganser!"

_Noticing the rat wasn't immediately impressed, he changed the subject._
"Anyway, I'm not even sure where I am. What exit is this? I *really* have to stop jumping through portals."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> The duck turned off his camera.
> "My name is Marius!" _he answered cheerfully, before leaning in and proudly adding,_ "I'm a merganser!"
> 
> _Noticing the rat wasn't immediately impressed, he changed the subject._
> "Anyway, I'm not even sure where I am. What exit is this? I *really* have to stop jumping through portals."


The rat rubbed his shoulder "Well...that's the thing" he replied "The only exit from this realm is guarded by a huge dragon that hates everything".


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> The duck turned off his camera.
> "My name is Marius!" _he answered cheerfully, before leaning in and proudly adding,_ "I'm a merganser!"
> 
> _Noticing the rat wasn't immediately impressed, he changed the subject._
> "Anyway, I'm not even sure where I am. What exit is this? I *really* have to stop jumping through portals."


"However..." R said "he does let some out for the right price, but there is a city not far from here you are welcome to explore"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

(Bump)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

_*as I enter into an interesting looking place through a geode cave, I can feel something interesting, the air blows on my face, bristling my fur and mane, the air feels fresh but not as I'm used to, the aura feels completely different, but not in an uncanny way, more like a mysterious and mystical ambience that surrounds the nature of this place, I look around and then sigh before sitting on a plant admiring the arcane view*
_
W-what's this place?
is this an alien sanctuary? a magic nexus?

whoever made this place, surely they knew what they were doing~ _*I smile and hear a mysterious noise, unknown to me, immediately after I get comfy on the leaf of this plant*_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> The rat rubbed his shoulder "Well...that's the thing" he replied "The only exit from this realm is guarded by a huge dragon that hates everything". "However..." R said "he does let some out for the right price, but there is a city not far from here you are welcome to explore"



"So, definitely south Jersey, then", _Marius muttered to himself._  "I don't think I'll find any scarlet tanagers in the city, but I guess I could get something to eat. Thanks, buddy."
_
The duck nodded to the rat and started on his way once again, pausing now and then to take a peek through his binoculars at what was up ahead, and see if he could find any wildlife._


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> _*as I enter into an interesting looking place through a geode cave, I can feel something interesting, the air blows on my face, bristling my fur and mane, the air feels fresh but not as I'm used to, the aura feels completely different, but not in an uncanny way, more like a mysterious and mystical ambience that surrounds the nature of this place, I look around and then sigh before sitting on a plant admiring the arcane view*_
> 
> W-what's this place?
> is this an alien sanctuary? a magic nexus?
> ...


A friendly squirrel scurries up nearby she is very shy but you hear her say "Are you friendly good wolf?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "So, definitely south Jersey, then", _Marius muttered to himself._  "I don't think I'll find any scarlet tanagers in the city, but I guess I could get something to eat. Thanks, buddy."
> 
> _The duck nodded to the rat and started on his way once again, pausing now and then to take a peek through his binoculars at what was up ahead, and see if he could find any wildlife._


you soon come across a bustling city, you see 4 animals waiting to give tours to wandering travelers. A shy teen she-wolf, an outgoing badger, a serious Falcon, or a tech mouse


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

(Bump)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> A friendly squirrel scurries up nearby she is very shy but you hear her say "Are you friendly good wolf?"


"aww hello lil buddy~ yeah" I said gently -"I'm a friendly maned wolf, I'm pleased to meet you! I'm franz" *replied to her as I smiled in a friendly way*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> "aww hello lil buddy~ yeah" I said gently -"I'm a friendly maned wolf, I'm pleased to meet you! I'm franz" *replied to her as I smiled in a friendly way*


The shy squirrel came closer to you, "I was just making sure because random creatures have become mean after Ayzzait came through the portal" she said "My name is Rey by the way" she said reaching her tiny paw out to shake yours


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> The shy squirrel came closer to you, "I was just making sure because random creatures have become mean after Ayzzait came through the portal" she said "My name is Rey by the way" she said reaching her tiny paw out to shake yours


"ooh? I see, hehe A pleasure to meet you Rey ^w^" I exclaim as I shake her tiny paw very gently -"who's Ayzzait by the way? many creatures did become mean?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> "ooh? I see, hehe A pleasure to meet you Rey ^w^" I exclaim as I shake her tiny paw very gently -"who's Ayzzait by the way? many creatures did become mean?"


"Ayzzait is the demon dragon that forcefully rules the northern part of the realm, which is the only part that has a portal between realms," Rey said "And yes a lot of the predators did". Rey started crying "My best friend was a fox named Trixy"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Ayzzait is the demon dragon that forcefully rules the northern part of the realm, which is the only part that has a portal between realms," Rey said "And yes a lot of the predators did". Rey started crying "My best friend was a fox named Trixy"


"Oww, there there~" I pet Rey's little head very gently as I try to comfort her "I'm sure trixy's still your friend on the inside" I said "but this sounds like some kind of mental manipulation or dark aura coming from that demon" I thought for a moment, giving rey a small piece of paper "I believe there might be a solution for your friend somewhere, but I don't know where"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> "Oww, there there~" I pet Rey's little head very gently as I try to comfort her "I'm sure trixy's still your friend on the inside" I said "but this sounds like some kind of mental manipulation or dark aura coming from that demon" I thought for a moment, giving rey a small piece of paper "I believe there might be a solution for your friend somewhere, but I don't know where"


Rey looks up at you "Will you help me figure it out?" she asks (Yes for adventure or No for city life)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Rey looks up at you "Will you help me figure it out?" she asks (Yes for adventure or No for city life)


Franz looks down at her and says "yes~ I will help you figure it out Rey, I'd like to help and know what's going on here"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Franz looks down at her and says "yes~ I will help you figure it out Rey, I'd like to help and know what's going on here"


"THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!" Rey cried "we'll need to get some supplies"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!" Rey cried "we'll need to get some supplies"


*I smile and wag my tail watching lil Rey's happiness reaction* "awww you're welcome hehe, ooh most definitely! Where can we find them?" *I say as I rub my chin, looking around for any place where we can get supplies from*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> *I smile and wag my tail watching lil Rey's happiness reaction* "awww you're welcome hehe, ooh most definitely! Where can we find them?" *I say as I rub my chin, looking around for any place where we can get supplies from*


"There's a city about 5 miles from here" Rey said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*with a flutter of feathers, Natani lands nearby. His wings seem to catch fire for a moment, then puff into campfire-smelling smoke which quickly disperses. He shoulders his spear in a casual way, and strolls over with a friendly smile on his face*
"Hey all, mind if I join you? I'm bloody lost," he asks with a chuckle, than shakes his head, seeming worried for a moment.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *with a flutter of feathers, Natani lands nearby. His wings seem to catch fire for a moment, then puff into campfire-smelling smoke which quickly disperses. He shoulders his spear in a casual way, and strolls over with a friendly smile on his face*
> "Hey all, mind if I join you? I'm bloody lost," he asks with a chuckle, than shakes his head, seeming worried for a moment.


Rey shrieks and hides behind Franz "DRAGON, DRAGON!!!" she yellled


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*He laughs*
"Not a dragon, just a husky who's spent too much time playing with magic. Whatever pulled me here caused my airship to crash, and I've been searching for any other people for a couple hours now"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He laughs*
> "Not a dragon, just a husky who's spent too much time playing with magic. Whatever pulled me here caused my airship to crash, and I've been searching for any other people for a couple hours now"


Rey, the curious animal she was, peeked out from behind Franz and slowly walked over towards Natani. She was cautious because every dog she had seen had tried to eat her before


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*he gives a little wave, and plants his spear on the ground, leaning on it like a walking staff* "I ain't a biter, lil mate. Name's Natani."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he gives a little wave, and plants his spear on the ground, leaning on it like a walking staff* "I ain't a biter, lil mate. Name's Natani."


"t-the names Rey" She said standing up to get a better look at Natani


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"Nice to meet ya, Rey. If it's ok with ya'll I'd love to join ya. I've got plenty of experience explorin, I won't be a liability"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nice to meet ya, Rey. If it's ok with ya'll I'd love to join ya. I've got plenty of experience explorin, I won't be a liability"


"Sure, we could use everyone we could get" Rey said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*I nod* "Thanks for takin me in. Don't know what to do out here, my ship's done for 'less I can get a ton of parts and I don't know where I'd get that or how I'd get home even if I got her airborne"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> you soon come across a bustling city, you see 4 animals waiting to give tours to wandering travelers. A shy teen she-wolf, an outgoing badger, a serious Falcon, or a tech mouse



_With cameras and binoculars, Marius could not have looked any less like a tourist.  Running only on the "birds of a feather" instincts, he approached the falcon._

"Hello, my name's Marius." _He leaned in a proudly added,_ "I'm a merganser"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _With cameras and binoculars, Marius could not have looked any less like a tourist.  Running only on the "birds of a feather" instincts, he approached the falcon._
> 
> "Hello, my name's Marius." _He leaned in a proudly added,_ "I'm a merganser"


"You're a DUCK," the Falcon said "we don't use fancy words here"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *I nod* "Thanks for takin me in. Don't know what to do out here, my ship's done for 'less I can get a ton of parts and I don't know where I'd get that or how I'd get home even if I got her airborne"


"Maybe if we can find the portal you wont need parts" Rey said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"A portal, eh? Sounds fancy! There's a couple things I'd need to grab from the wreck, but yeah that'd be right nifty."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

[Note for anyone, you can control Natani for anything you need while I'm not around]


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "A portal, eh? Sounds fancy! There's a couple things I'd need to grab from the wreck, but yeah that'd be right nifty."


"Ok...do we follow you or are you coming back?" Rey asked


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "There's a city about 5 miles from here" Rey said


"Oooh that's great! let's go there first!" franz said, ready to start the adventure



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *I nod* "Thanks for takin me in. Don't know what to do out here, my ship's done for 'less I can get a ton of parts and I don't know where I'd get that or how I'd get home even if I got her airborne"





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "A portal, eh? Sounds fancy! There's a couple things I'd need to grab from the wreck, but yeah that'd be right nifty."


"Y-yeah! you're welcome to join us~" franz said a bit shyly to the husky "hehe yeah! but before we go into there, we need some supplies from a near city, we were heading to there just a moment ago" franz explained to natani


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"I've got travel rations, gear, and some other goods at the wreck of my ship. Most of it survived the crash." A shadow seems to roll over his face, but it quickly disappears and his smile is back.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I've got travel rations, gear, and some other goods at the wreck of my ship. Most of it survived the crash." A shadow seems to roll over his face, but it quickly disappears and his smile is back.


"You ok?" Rey asked "You don't seem so good"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I've got travel rations, gear, and some other goods at the wreck of my ship. Most of it survived the crash." A shadow seems to roll over his face, but it quickly disappears and his smile is back.





ScaratheWolf said:


> "You ok?" Rey asked "You don't seem so good"


"Yeah~ you're okay?" -Franz asks along rey, tilting his head to the side as he asks-


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*he shakes his head* "Fine, fine."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he shakes his head* "Fine, fine."


"I'll take your word for it then" Rey said


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I'll take your word for it then" Rey said


"Same for me!" Franz agreed with Rey, as he nodded slowly


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "You're a DUCK," the Falcon said "we don't use fancy words here"



"Well, you know what they say: 'Fancy words for fancy birds.' I'll also accept diver, fisher, and sawbill. But enough about me, what's up with the tours?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, you know what they say: 'Fancy words for fancy birds.' I'll also accept diver, fisher, and sawbill. But enough about me, what's up with the tours?"


The Falcon laughed for a minute. Then became serious "oh. you have never been to Rosewood?" he asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

----


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He turns to the falcon* "We ain't from around here, mate"


(Wrong branch @The_Happiest_Husky  you are currently at


ScaratheWolf said:


> "I'll take your word for it then" Rey said





Fcomega121 said:


> "Same for me!" Franz agreed with Rey, as he nodded slowly


)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*He nods back, then scans the horizon idly*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He nods back, then scans the horizon idly*


"are you ready to go to Rosewood?" Rey asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"Rosewood?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Rosewood?"


"Yeah" Rey said "the city a few miles from here"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"Yeah, sounds good! I need some time to clean up and bandage"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Yeah, sounds good! I need some time to clean up and bandage"


"OK" Rey said excitedly


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"I won't be able to walk, though." *He gestures down at his leg, which was partially hidden by his cloak. Blood is seeping through his trousers*
"I can carry you for a short flight, though"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I won't be able to walk, though." *He gestures down at his leg, which was partially hidden by his cloak. Blood is seeping through his trousers*
> "I can carry you for a short flight, though"


"If you can make it 5 miles I have a friend who can help fix that" Rey said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

"Prolly could walk five. Burns a lot of magic to get my wings out when I'm so exhausted"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> The Falcon laughed for a minute. Then became serious "oh. you have never been to Rosewood?" he asked



"Rosewood?", Marius repeated in thought.  "Hm, no, I've been to Wildwood, Cliffwood, Englewood, Ridgewood, Maplewood, and Ringwood, though*. 

_*All actual towns in NJ I've been to._


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Prolly could walk five. Burns a lot of magic to get my wings out when I'm so exhausted"


"Ok" Rey said


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Rosewood?", Marius repeated in thought.  "Hm, no, I've been to Wildwood, Cliffwood, Englewood, Ridgewood, Maplewood, and Ringwood, though*.
> 
> _*All actual towns in NJ I've been to._


The falcon scoffed "And yet you have all this gear?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

*He follows Rey, walking carefully and using his spear as a walking staff*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He follows Rey, walking carefully and using his spear as a walking staff*


Rey stays slightly ahead of him but makes sure that he doesn't need any help. Eventually, they come across Rosewood, a magnificent city that housed around 21,000 people


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> The falcon scoffed "And yet you have all this gear?"



"Yup, I'm on another birding adventure, taking pictures and videos for my channel.  I'm up to 12 subscribers!  Would you...like an autograph?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yup, I'm on another birding adventure, taking pictures and videos for my channel.  I'm up to 12 subscribers!  Would you...like an autograph?"


The falcon laughed "you know what...I would". The falcon lightened up a little bit "Anything you are interested in sir?" he asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 3, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Rey stays slightly ahead of him but makes sure that he doesn't need any help. Eventually, they come across Rosewood, a magnificent city that housed around 21,000 people


*whistles* "Pretty city. Reminds me of Kentren."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *whistles* "Pretty city. Reminds me of Kentren."


"Kentren?" Rey asked "Is that where you are from?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He shakes his head in the negative* "Nope, just a town I spent some time 'round. I was born in a city called Ivdel. Not sure how the population compares, but it looks nothin like this place. Ivdel's mostly comprised of a group of manmade floatin isles."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He shakes his head in the negative* "Nope, just a town I spent some time 'round. I was born in a city called Ivdel. Not sure how the population compares, but it looks nothin like this place. Ivdel's mostly comprised of a group of manmade floatin isles."


"So" Rey said "anything you want like food or gear?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "So" Rey said "anything you want like food or gear?"


"Nah, I gots what I need here on me. Probably a little too much." *He smirks* "I'm a good packer. Just need my leg fixed up and I'll be right as rain."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nah, I gots what I need here on me. Probably a little too much." *He smirks* "I'm a good packer. Just need my leg fixed up and I'll be right as rain."


"Even...Cookies?" Rey asked pointing to a bakery


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Mmmm~ I could go for a biscuit. Don't have any currency though."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Mmmm~ I could go for a biscuit. Don't have any currency though."


"Don't worry" Rey said "I can cover" she said pulling out multiple gold coins


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He raises an eyebrow* "Storms, gold for a biscuit? Drems aren't much larger than that, and they're quite valuable coin where I come from"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He raises an eyebrow* "Storms, gold for a biscuit? Drems aren't much larger than that, and they're quite valuable coin where I come from"


"well gold is very common here" Rey said "is it not so where you are from?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Nah, rare metal it's. Most the regular coin we use is  silver, copper, and halfgolds."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nah, rare metal it's. Most the regular coin we use is  silver, copper, and halfgolds."


"hmmm" Rey said "feel free to take any out of the ground then"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He laughs* "Alrighty, then!"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He laughs* "Alrighty, then!"


Everyone walked over to the bakery and went inside. Inside was a 15-year-old German Shepard girl making the pastries.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He waves to her and smiles* "Ay, mate, ya got anythin oatmeal?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ay, mate, ya got anythin oatmeal?"


"u-u-h yeah, just a second," the girl said slipping into the back room


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He looks round the shop, as he waits*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

"How old are you if I may ask" Rey asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"I'm 24. You? If you don't mind my asking"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I'm 24. You? If you don't mind my asking"


"Oh Im 17" Rey replied "Lucy has a older sister about your age" she said pointing at the German Shepard


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*Nods* "Neato"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *Nods* "Neato"


Lucy walked back to the front "How many would you like sir?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"How big's em?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "How big's em?"


"4 inches across or we have a 12in cookie" she replied


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"I'll take 3 of the foursers" *He glances at Rey* "That alright?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I'll take 3 of the foursers" *He glances at Rey* "That alright?"


Rey smiled "yeah go right ahead"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*nods to the shep* "My mate here's coverin, right kind of her"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *nods to the shep* "My mate here's coverin, right kind of her"


Lucy smiled "How's your mom by the way Rey?" Lucy asked. Rey smiled "she's doing much better". Lucy bagged the cookies and handed them to you.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Thanks mate!" *He takes a deep sniff from the bag* "Ahhh, good smell, good smell."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucy giggled "Well we are the best bakery in Rosewood" she said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He chuckles* "Sure can tell why, real easy"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

everyone walked back out side "where to now?" Rey asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Surgeon, if you might. I patched myself up but that's just temporary. Never got the hang of self stitching."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

"Right this way" Rey replied "we have one of the best medical systems ever!"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Glad to hear!" *He follows*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

They walked up to the hospital "here we are" Rey said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*holding his cloak tight around himself, he limps in, continuing to lean on his spear heavily*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

"Doctor Vix?" Rey called when they got inside "VIX!"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He pauses just inside to wait, taking the weight off his bad leg*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *I pause just inside to wait, taking the weight off my bad leg*


A female fox in a doctor's coat came running "Is something wrong Rey?" the doctor asked. Rey pointed over at Natani. The fox nodded and escorted Natani to the ER


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*he goes along with them*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he goes along with them*


"Im doctor Vix" the doctor said "you get in a fight with a dragon or something?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Nah, big metal support stabbed me in the leg in a crash. I've already cleaned the wound and have a temporary bandage on it"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nah, big metal support stabbed me in the leg in a crash. I've already cleaned the wound and have a temporary bandage on it"


Vix looked at the wound "you ever have any medical training?" she asked "that is fantastic work"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*he smiles* "Thanks, and course I do. Need it, out exploring, gettin into trouble. Too squeamish to stitch myself though"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

"I can handle that" Vix replied


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He takes a seat, setting his spear against the wall and keeping his cloak drawn.* "I might have to cut the trousers off, blood got all through my fur and stuck to the fabric"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He takes a seat, setting his spear against the wall and keeping his cloak drawn.* "I might have to cut the trousers off, blood got all through my fur and stuck to the fabric"


"We might but that would rip your fur out" Vix said "I might have another way"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*shrugs* "Sure if you want. It's not a bother to, I've had to cut clothing off before and I can do it without causing damage right easy"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

"Now just hold on and wait a minute," Vix said. She got a needle and primed it (got it ready) "you don't have a problem with shots right?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Nah, been stabbed with plenty worse" *he chuckes*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nah, been stabbed with plenty worse" *he chuckes*


Vix stuck the needle into Natani and the wound started healing.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Aye, looket that, healin magic in a jab. Impressive tech ya'll got" *he looks very impressed* You got one of those for fixin up my trousers? Or I gotta do that the old fashion' way still?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, looket that, healin magic in a jab. Impressive tech ya'll got"


Vix smiled "thanks, I invented it myself"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Neeeeat-o"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Neeeeat-o"


"We could always use another set of hands in the lab if you are ever in town again," Vix said "Ever since that dragon came I've had to look for a cure to the issues we've been having"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Would love to help out, mate, but I don't have no knack for medicals. I'm an engineer, machines are what I know"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Would love to help out, mate, but I don't have no knack for medicals. I'm an engineer, machines are what I know"


"Maybe something to kill the dragon?" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"What kinda dragon we talkin bout here? How big, what kinda abilities the bugger got, all that. I've had to fight dragons before a couple times."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "What kinda dragon we talkin bout here? How big, what kinda abilities the bugger got, all that. I've had to fight dragons before a couple times."


"How bout the size of a battleship?" Vix said "no one knows they all died before we could figure out"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"What's a battleship? Like a warship I'm guessin? Ironclad?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "What's a battleship? Like a warship I'm guessin? Ironclad?"


"ten times bigger than a warship" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Well rust my rods. Sounds like a blustering big lizard, that. Never seen any creature that large. Sounds pretty impossible to kill"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Well rust my rods. Sounds like a blustering big lizard, that. Never seen any creature that large. Sounds pretty impossible to kill"


"See thats the problem right there" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*He leans back, looking thoughtful*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He leans back, looking thoughtful*


"You can't kill the unkillable" Vix said


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> The falcon laughed "you know what...I would". The falcon lightened up a little bit "Anything you are interested in sir?" he asked



"Wow, really? I mean...yes, of course."  
_Marius dug through his pocket and produced a pen and business card on which he signed his name. Other than the two large Ms, the writing was illegible.  He handed over the card._

'Marius Merganser: Senior Wind Tunnel Calibrator", the card read.

"Now then, I'm looking for birds."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Wow, really? I mean...yes, of course."
> _Marius dug through his pocket and produced a pen and business card on which he signed his name. Other than the two large Ms, the writing was illegible.  He handed over the card._
> 
> 'Marius Merganser: Senior Wind Tunnel Calibrator", the card read.
> ...


"Pretty lady birds?" the falcon said "Oh by the way Im Rob"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "You can't kill the unkillable" Vix said


*He waves his hand dismissively* "Bah, you can kill anything if you try hard enough. Just need to figure out how, study your target. I've killed plenty of monsters, but nothing that large"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He waves his hand dismissively* "Bah, you can kill anything if you try hard enough. Just need to figure out how, study your target. I've killed plenty of monsters, but nothing that large"


Vix pulled out a printed satellite picture, "this huge structure, you'd think it would be a mountain right? Nope that's him" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Vix pulled out a printed satellite picture, "this huge structure, you'd think it would be a mountain right? Nope that's him" Vix said


*He studies the picture, seeming more impressed with the existence of the print than the dragon*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He studies the picture, seeming more impressed with the existence of the print than the dragon*


"What? Don't tell me that you guys have airships but not printers?" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"What's a printer? Some fancy daguerreotype I'm guessin?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "What's a printer? Some fancy daguerreotype I'm guessin?"


Vix walked out of the room and picked up the printer in the hallway and brought it back in "Here this is a printer" she said she pulled out her computer and printed a picture of Natani and handed it to him


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*he stares at it* "Bloody hell, that's nice"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he stares at it* "Bloody hell, that's nice"


"so Im gonna take it you don't have one of those" Vix said with a laugh


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

"Yeahhh nah. We've got some impressive gear but... Well, to give you an idea, I guess since you're so advanced and all, we're mostly steam powered. We're just discovering bi- and tri-elemental powders and diesel engines." *He brings his hand out from under his cloak, holding a bulky looking cartridge* "Bi-elemental rifle carriage. Considered state-of-the-art. Firing these is like firing bloody gold bars."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Yeahhh nah. We've got some impressive gear but... Well, to give you an idea, I guess since you're so advanced and all, we're mostly steam powered. We're just discovering bi- and tri-elemental powders and diesel engines." *He brings his hand out from under his cloak, holding a bulky looking cartridge* "Bi-elemental rifle carriage. Considered state-of-the-art. Firing these is like firing bloody gold bars."


Vix pulled out a pistol and popped the magazine out "No bullets, uses electrons out of the air and shoots them"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

*he gives a long, impressed whistle* "Really don't know how I could help you then, with the dragon. Even if I repaired my airship, she's gonna be nothing compared to ya'lls airships. Even my magic is probably weaker then your tech"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Pretty lady birds?" the falcon said "Oh by the way Im Rob"



The duck blushed hard enough to see despite his feathers.
"What?!  No, just regular birds. In the wild. The little 'tweet-tweet' kind."  He laughed nervously. "Lady birds?  No, no, I don't take _their_ pictures. I mean...I would if they wanted me to, but that's not ... regular birds. Um, yeah, so nice to meet you."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> The duck blushed hard enough to see despite his feathers.
> "What?!  No, just regular birds. In the wild. The little 'tweet-tweet' kind."  He laughed nervously. "Lady birds?  No, no, I don't take _their_ pictures. I mean...I would if they wanted me to, but that's not ... regular birds. Um, yeah, so nice to meet you."


Rob chuckled "Sadly the only birds here walk on 2 feet and can talk Marius" he said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

(am around, off work now)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he gives a long, impressed whistle* "Really don't know how I could help you then, with the dragon. Even if I repaired my airship, she's gonna be nothing compared to ya'lls airships. Even my magic is probably weaker then your tech"


Vix chuckled "I doubt that" she said "Magic is one of the greatest forces"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

"Y'alls got electron guns and fancy tech vs this dragon, I can toss fireballs. Everything I know is just so small compared to the wonders I've seen since arriving here"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Y'alls got electron guns and fancy tech vs this dragon, I can toss fireballs. Everything I know is just so small compared to the wonders I've seen since arriving here"


"I know what you need" Vix said walking out of the room "I'll be right back"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

"Aye, not goin nowhere" *He fiddles idly with the clasp of his cloak*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

Vix came back in the room with a 16-17 year old White Wolf "Hi, Im Victoria" the wolf said shyly


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

*He stands and gives a mock salute* "Ey mate, good to meetcha, I'm Natani"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He stands and gives a mock salute* "Ey mate, good to meetcha, I'm Natani"


Victoria reached into her backpack to pull out a book "this should help you get stronger in your magic" she said handing the book to him


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

*He takes it, spinning it in his hands* "Aight" *he studies the cover, frowning* "So I just... read the thing?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *He takes it, spinning it in his hands* "Aight" *he studies the cover, frowning* "So I just... read the thing?"


Victoria sighed "its a magical book, as long as you read it you will remember 100% of the spells and stuff in the book"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

"Aye, alrighty. As long as it's not a direct enhancer, as I'm not sure that would be safe. My magic is tied directly to my spirit, as with all mages from my world. Ways to increase the power of one's magic using enhancement spells have been tried, and it always ends poorly. Spells and stuff, though, that sounds fun" *He smirks* "New magics taste good"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 6, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Rob chuckled "Sadly the only birds here walk on 2 feet and can talk Marius" he said



"Okay, so parrots, mynas, lyrebirds, cockatoos, aaaand maybe starlings and ravens." _<Marius recited birds with the capacity to mimic speech, not quite understanding.>_
"Mockingbirds don't really do speech, but I've heard one quack before.  You don't want to know what he said, though.  Anyway, yeah, I guess let's go check out the city."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Okay, so parrots, mynas, lyrebirds, cockatoos, aaaand maybe starlings and ravens." _<Marius recited birds with the capacity to mimic speech, not quite understanding.>_
> "Mockingbirds don't really do speech, but I've heard one quack before.  You don't want to know what he said, though.  Anyway, yeah, I guess let's go check out the city."


"Anywhere interest you? the mall, bakery, or armory are my suggestions" Rob said


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Anywhere interest you? the mall, bakery, or armory are my suggestions" Rob said


_
The suggestion of a mall did not surprise the duck, still believing he was in New Jersey, the mall capital of the world. But if you've seen one mall you've seen them all, so he was not interested.  A bakery would interest most bread-loving ducks, but Marius was a diving duck who preferred his fish._

"Okay, how about the armory?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _The suggestion of a mall did not surprise the duck, still believing he was in New Jersey, the mall capital of the world. But if you've seen one mall you've seen them all, so he was not interested.  A bakery would interest most bread-loving ducks, but Marius was a diving duck who preferred his fish._
> 
> "Okay, how about the armory?"


Rob smiled "good choice". Rob lead Marius through the city until they stopped at a weapons store


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, alrighty. As long as it's not a direct enhancer, as I'm not sure that would be safe. My magic is tied directly to my spirit, as with all mages from my world. Ways to increase the power of one's magic using enhancement spells have been tried, and it always ends poorly. Spells and stuff, though, that sounds fun" *He smirks* "New magics taste good"


"I've heard that you are a engineer?" Vix asked


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I've heard that you are a engineer?" Vix asked


"Aye, I grew up workin on airships and the like. Led the team who invented the modern diesel engine that powers our newer airships" *He speaks with a definite air of pride*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, I grew up workin on airships and the like. Led the team who invented the modern diesel engine that powers our newer airships" *He speaks with a definite air of pride*


"Oh wow" Vix said "so you have a lot of experience?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Oh wow" Vix said "so you have a lot of experience?"


"Been fiddling with machines since I was six, mate. Better with them than people" *he laughs*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Been fiddling with machines since I was six, mate. Better with them than people" *he laughs*


Vix laughed "whole lot easier to make a robot friend"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Vix laughed "whole lot easier to make a robot friend"


*he laughs along with you* "I'll pretend I have any idea what a robot is"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he laughs along with you* "I'll pretend I have any idea what a robot is"


Vix sighed "I just don't get how you are so advanced but yet miss the best parts" she said "no offense of course"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Vix sighed "I just don't get how you are so advanced but yet miss the best parts" she said "no offense of course"


*he shrugs, still chuckling* "I see flight as the best part. We've done that so, I'm happy"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *he shrugs, still chuckling* "I see flight as the best part. We've done that so, I'm happy"


"that is true" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 8, 2022)

"I'd love to see your guys' airships. Gotta be amazing"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I'd love to see your guys' airships. Gotta be amazing"


"well, we can take you after your wounds get cleaned up" Vix said


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "well, we can take you after your wounds get cleaned up" Vix said


"Sounds great! Only wound I had that was bad was in the leg, rest are just scrapes and such that I've dealt with already"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Rob smiled "good choice". Rob lead Marius through the city until they stopped at a weapons store



Marius perused the array of weapons the store had in stock.  He appreciated the engineering and the skills required to use them, but there was no replacement for his pointy walking stick, which he didn't even bring with him.  The various uniforms at the back of the store caught his attention, though.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

"We have multiple pole and bowstaves if you need a walking stick" Rob said while they were looking at weapons


----------

